# They had surgery? Who knew?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I'm sitting here praying for bedtime to roll around because trying to keep them from running, jumping, playing rough has been a nightmare. And she's more active than he is. The vet was pretty realistic that it was going to be tough keeping the two of them calm, but try my best. In fact, he made this face when I asked about restricting activities and ended with try to keep them calm the best I can. We've been doing a lot of training. Working on heel without the leash in the yard but they have so much pent up energy I feel so bad as I feel like I'm punishing them. Oh and tried the leash in the yard, no go on the bathroom. Seems to work better walking around with treats in my hand as they follow me then and go.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I guess it is good that they feel fine.
My collie was impossible to keep calm - on lead she just did vertical take offs to my head hide and woofed at me...
Good luck with your two... if they were mine I'd take them out in the yard one on lead one off lead then when the off lead dog has done I'd swap them over, that way they can't go mad doodle dashing arounf after each other.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I would be more concerned with her, unless she had a key hole, add the site is bigger and more apt to be an issue the first the days. At least you got then both over and done. In a week it will be behind you. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad they are ok. I can imagine it would be hard to keep them calm. I had trouble with Molly and her hyper spells bit she ended up ok. You have double trouble


----------

